
Dropbox is DOWN - onursenture
It says: HTTP ERROR 504 :(
======
cgb_
Website randomly working for me, multiple agents failing to connect or
partially connecting but then timing out.

Interesting that Dropbox help center [0] links to [1], which redirects to [2]
and reports 'Private Status Page'. Did the status page ever work? Is it now
hidden due to the outage? Is statuspage.io affected by the same problem?

[0] [https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/30](https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/30)

[1] [https://status.dropbox.com/](https://status.dropbox.com/)

[2] [https://dropboxpublic.statuspage.io/private-
only?page=t34hty...](https://dropboxpublic.statuspage.io/private-
only?page=t34htyd6jblf)

~~~
aidos
With the ironic icing on the cake being that the page about the Statuspage
being private is visually broken too.

